# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιάννης Μελισσουργός

## Polyneikos

Aθλητής από τα παλιά , ο *Γιάννης Μελισσουργός*, που αγωνιζόταν την δεκαετία του 80 κυρίως, με αρκετές μάζες.
Το 1988 είχε πάρει τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA.







WABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 1988, Με τον Παναγιώτη Αναστασόπουλο και τον Παναγιώτη Φραγκούλη



PowerPlay Grand Prix 1990, με τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη και τον Παναγιώτη Αναστασόπουλο

----------


## vaggan

πολυυυυυ καλοςςςςςςςςςς :08. Toast:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Τον θυμάμαι το 88 εκανε κάποιες προπόνησης στο center gym στην Καλλιθεα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Περασες κ εσυ Δημητρη απο εκει; :01. Smile:  Το 86 κ το 87 ημουνα ,ωραια χρονια!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

> Περασες κ εσυ Δημητρη απο εκει; Το 86 κ το 87 ημουνα ,ωραια χρονια!


Καλλημερα Χρηστο εχεις δίκιο,ωραία χρονια ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## Polyneikos

Και μια συνέντευξη του Μελισσουργού, στο περιοδικό Bodybuilding

----------


## NASSER

Αν αναλοφιστούμε με ποιους έπαιζε και εν τ΄λη κέρδισε γενικό τίτλο, σίγουρα δεν ήταν ένας τυχαίος αθλητής! Είχε αρκετή πυκνότητα μυών. 
Δεν ξέρω αν συνέχισε και μετά αγωνιστικά. Θα ήθελα να μάθουμε και ακόμα ερισσότερο να γνωρίσουμε πως είναι καλά σήμερα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε περίοδο όγκου με την Σία Αδαμοπούλου

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Η πορεία του Μελισσουργού από το αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding ήταν σύντομη χρονικά, όμως πολύ αξιόλογη.
Επειδή παίζαμε στην ίδια κατηγορία ήταν πάντοτε για μένα ένας δυνατός αντίπαλος. Μου άρεσε πολύ στον Γιάννη το γεγονός ότι σεβόταν τους συναθλητές του και ποτέ δεν παραπονιόταν όταν έχανε σε κάποιον αγώνα.

Διατηρούσε για χρόνια, αν θυμάμαι καλά, ένα γυμναστήριο στη Ν.Φιλαδέλφεια, το οποίο κάποια στιγμή το πούλησε ή το έκλεισε.
Δεν έχω νέα του εδώ και χρόνια, όμως αν περάσει από το X-TREME της περιοχής του ή από τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, θα πω στα παιδιά εκεί να με φέρουν σε επαφή.

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση του Γιάννη Μελισσουργού είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ Bodybuilding *τεύχος Νο 34* -Οκτώβριος 1987.

----------

